# Lets see your watches..



## V6RUL

Ive always loved Omegas..








Steve


----------



## Gazzer

edit topic steve.........your not you m8 :?


----------



## V6RUL

Gazzer said:


> edit topic steve.........your not you m8 :?


quick edit yours, so i dont look.. [smiley=baby.gif] :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Gazzer

V6RUL said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> edit topic steve.........your not you m8 :?
> 
> 
> 
> quick edit yours, so i dont look.. [smiley=baby.gif] :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

 [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Hilly10

I loved Omegas then I saw the light

My Rolex Sub










Breitling Superocean Heritage along with PO and Oris Diver









And last my Zenith Rainbow









A better pic of the Brietling


----------



## rustyintegrale

I'm a vintage fan myself.

Plus some good Russian stuff.

Daily is a TAG Heuer unless I go to the gym in which case it's a fabulous Russian with a glass back. I love it.


----------



## V6RUL

Porn..
Steve


----------



## rustyintegrale

V6RUL said:


> Porn..
> Steve


 :lol: :lol: At last we have something in common!

I love wind up watches and rangefinder Leicas! Even well made copies of either. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag




----------



## Gazzer

Wallsendmag said:


>


who ate all the pies............who ate all the pies..........wallsend you fat cunt ate all the pies lol


----------



## IC_HOTT

2 tag heur's

Tiger Woods Golf watch for daily use 65 grams titanium - feels gorgeous and a standard 6000 series with steel bracelet for the weekend :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Wallsendmag said:


>


I have the same watch with a less ostentatious leather strap... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

grasmere said:


> 2 tag heur's


If you really have then FFS look at the logo and spell it correctly... :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT

rustyintegrale said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 tag heur's
> 
> 
> 
> If you really have then FFS look at the logo and spell it correctly... :lol:
Click to expand...

it is definitely spelt as 'Tag' :lol: 
.
.
.
oh yes and 'Heuer' :wink:

give me a break - its Friday and Im all footied and golfed out - oh and my watch is upstairs 

o oh all right I'll go get 'em . . .


----------



## rustyintegrale

grasmere said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 tag heur's
> 
> 
> 
> If you really have then FFS look at the logo and spell it correctly... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is definitely spelt as 'Tag' :lol:
> .
> .
> .
> oh yes and 'Heuer' :wink:
> 
> give me a break - its Friday and Im all footied and golfed out - oh and my watch is upstairs
> 
> o oh all right I'll go get 'em . . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
Click to expand...

I'm really sorry but those watches don't count in my book... :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT

rustyintegrale said:


> I'm really sorry but those watches don't count in my book... :lol:


 :lol: in your book of what ? old watches :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

grasmere said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry but those watches don't count in my book... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: in your book of what ? old watches :wink:
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## IC_HOTT

rustyintegrale said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry but those watches don't count in my book... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: in your book of what ? old watches :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

ah ha - ok I'll go with that :wink: 
actually these are old for me = the SS one is probably the longest I've ever had a watch that still looks like new after wearing almost daily since 1995, stunning quality .


----------



## SVStu

Clearly not in the same league as some [smiley=bigcry.gif] but I have recently found a box of stuff I'd kept from my youth in the 80s and have been wearing my old Benetton, truly hideous now and sooooo 80's but I'm liking it again  Even considering going down the modding route and getting it re-annodised to pristine condition.

And a Maurice Lacroix when at work (I hope to God I've spelt it right as the little hand was covering the writing :lol: )









What a poor pic from my phone


----------



## Spandex

I have a couple of Tags, but my favourite watch for day to day use is a Marathon SAR:








(not my photo, obviously)

It's US and Canadian government issue to Coast Guard search and rescue teams (and, apparently, NASA divers) and it's built like an armoured car. It also shares the same ETA movement as a lot of the more upmarket brands, such as Omega and Breitling, so it's good quality inside too.


----------



## senwar

Worn Omega's for years and had a daily SMP and a 'for best' SMP chrono, However, had an itch for a Rolex and bought one as a treat for my 40th. Quickly swapped it for my current one though:










Wear it every day


----------



## John-H

I kept finding my wrist watch was getting scratched when working on the car and really restricted getting my arm in tight spaces, so now I use a pocket watch - my phone!


----------



## TTchan

My "Toy" Watch 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hilly10

TTchan said:


> My "Toy" Watch
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


You Sir are a very brave man to wear that watch


----------



## Super Josh

Hilly10 said:


> You * Sir* are a very brave man to wear that watch


I think you mean 'Miss' :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

he is from essex so normal i expect


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Love watches  
These are my daily watches:

GWC by quattro GmBh automatic:



















Speedmaster Moonwatch:










Seamaster Bond:










Omega Geneve Dynamic:










I own a vintage collection: Omega, Cyma, Duward, Tissot, Longines...

Now I want to get the Omega Hour Vision Blue cal 8500 with coaxial escapment and Si14 spiral 

Cheers


----------



## TTchan

Super Josh said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You * Sir* are a very brave man to wear that watch
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean 'Miss' :wink:
Click to expand...

Thank u josh :lol: , yes I am infact a miss...it's not just a men's forum u know :lol:


----------



## pas_55

From left to right 
1970's Heuer Camaro, early 1960's Heuer Carrera, 1998 Tag F1, Jaeger Le Coultre Master Compressor Dualmatic,
Jaeger Le Coultre Gran Reverso, 1948 Rolex Auto, 1954 Rolex Manual, Cartier Santos, Alfred Dunhill Dunhillion


----------



## Tonny_B

Here is mine new watch  Got it yesterday. Invicta Venom . Love those watches. Its hevy tho. 0,497 kg's.


----------



## A3DFU

V6RUL said:


> Ive always loved Omegas..
> 
> Steve


Snap. Below is my Constellation.









Both my lads had Omega Seamasters for their 21st birthday


----------



## LordG71

me too 



Wallsendmag said:


>


----------



## Bago47




----------



## ross_cj250




----------



## H11WGY




----------



## avyi

Sorry for bad quality, taken with my phone with bad lighting :/










http://store.emporioarmaniwatches.com/e ... ath=AR2434


----------



## Toshiba

This is my baby - isn't she gorgeous? 
I've done a few tasteful mods and it now does 24hrs in under 10mins, and lots of people have said unless I'd mentioned the replacement front bezel and grill from the RS rolex they'd have never known it wasnt one.

Thinking of painting the RS4s black or putting the new rotars on.


----------



## Kell

Breitling SuperOcean from about 2000. It's funny, but when I bought it, I thought it was massive. Then I thought about buying a Bell&Ross and discovered what massive really is.


----------



## Gforce

My breil


----------



## Adam-tt

felt a bit left out :lol:


----------



## Gforce

Adam-tt said:


> felt a bit left out :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: nice effort mate


----------



## TTMBTT

ross_cj250 said:


>


Each to there own, but the "Monaco" is the watch that I would choose, made popular by Steve Mcqueen. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## vwcheung

sorry i have only posted two of my collection, I also own a Bently Brietling, Brietling transocean and brietling chronomat with mother of pearl face and diamonf bezel, and rolex cellini :lol:
The Tag is a limited Monaco LS and the Hublot is a special edition made of tungstun titanium limited to 1000 pieces.


----------



## IC_HOTT

Gforce said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> felt a bit left out :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: nice effort mate
Click to expand...

At least its correct twice a day


----------



## ross_cj250

Toshiba said:


> This is my baby - isn't she gorgeous?
> I've done a few tasteful mods and it now does 24hrs in under 10mins, and lots of people have said unless I'd mentioned the replacement front bezel and grill from the RS rolex they'd have never known it wasnt one.
> 
> Thinking of painting the RS4s black or putting the new rotars on.


Heh, nearly spat my cup of tea on to my keyboard over that!! :lol:

...I thought about getting one of them but think I'll wait for the Mk3...anybody know when it's being released??

Regards
Ross


----------



## gadgetboy38

One from my collection..


----------



## Gforce

gadgetboy38 said:


> One from my collection..


Looks like its straight out of TRON!


----------



## vwcheung

That is sooooo Halfords! TT-Rex would love that!


----------



## kmpowell

Picked this up last Friday... Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronograph, on a brown calf strap.


























Suffice to say, I'm VERY happy. I love the way the hands and markers change from royal blue to a lighter blue when the light bounces into them. 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Someone with good taste


----------



## LordG71

This looks a beauty....very very nice indeed.

Neil



kmpowell said:


>


----------



## patje007




----------



## JETLAG

My babies










-


----------



## Hilly10

kmpowell said:


> Picked this up last Friday... Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronograph, on a brown calf strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suffice to say, I'm VERY happy. I love the way the hands and markers change from royal blue to a lighter blue when the light bounces into them. 8)


Really nice piece. I very nearly bought the rose gold version a month ago :wink:


----------



## charliett79

This one I got as a Graduation present:










And this is the same as the one I bought in the Dubai at Christmas:










And I have a Tag F1 and few G Shocks for day to day.

Yes, Im a watch whore lol.


----------



## SteviedTT

Are you sure that U-Boat isn't supposed to be hanging on a wall?


----------



## Ruffmeister

Omega for me! Got this for my 18th (a few years back now) also pictured with a TW-Steel which I wear every so often.
Similar styling to some of the U-Boats












SteviedTT said:


> Are you sure that U-Boat isn't supposed to be hanging on a wall?


 :lol: I usually say that to my dad. He's got one of those too. They are pretty large but I have got used to seeing it now and they are pretty nice watches. Very well engineered and put together.


----------



## glslang

Mine. Present from many moons ago. Mechanism upgraded a year ago...


----------



## A3DFU

Walked past a jewellers today and thought that loads of the gents' "wrist" watches are the size of a wall clock these days!


----------



## Frozenbeard81

Won't be to everyones taste but heres mine


----------



## Hilly10

Postie delivered this today another one to the collection








ostie


----------



## marcelloTTc

Kell said:


> Breitling SuperOcean from about 2000. It's funny, but when I bought it, I thought it was massive. Then I thought about buying a Bell&Ross and discovered what massive really is.


I've the same one in my little collection,but unfortunately without steel oem bracelet...

http://postimage.org/image/u4a4m85kn/


----------



## Kell

marcelloTTc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitling SuperOcean from about 2000. It's funny, but when I bought it, I thought it was massive. Then I thought about buying a Bell&Ross and discovered what massive really is.
> 
> 
> 
> I've the same one in my little collection,but unfortunately without steel oem bracelet...
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/u4a4m85kn/
Click to expand...

There's a guy a work's got the same one from a couple of years later and it's 'only' waterproof to 300m.

And that strap looks like it's from a Colt Ocean.


----------



## A3DFU

Kell said:


> waterproof to 300m.


That means_ guaranteed_ to 30 meters - the limit for sports divers


----------



## noidea

Bought this a few years ago, also got a Speedy Pro, but no pics of that one


----------



## TTchan

noidea said:


> Bought this a few years ago, also got a Speedy Pro, but no pics of that one


That's lovely...love a nice Rolex


----------



## Rocketr

Hilly10 said:


> Postie delivered this today another one to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ostie


Very nice watch!



avyi said:


> Sorry for bad quality, taken with my phone with bad lighting :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.emporioarmaniwatches.com/e ... ath=AR2434


I've got the same as this, love it, but also have my messing about/weekend watch


----------



## marcelloTTc

Kell said:


> And that strap looks like it's from a Colt Ocean.


Yes it is...


----------



## Fab 4 TT




----------



## mcmoody

kmpowell said:


> Picked this up last Friday... Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronograph, on a brown calf strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suffice to say, I'm VERY happy. I love the way the hands and markers change from royal blue to a lighter blue when the light bounces into them. 8)


Very nice watch indeed! Where did you buy it from?

I've come across this website.. http://www.luxurytimemart.com/omega-aqu ... rrency=GBP I'm guessing it's not legit as it looks too good to be true?!

Anyone suggest good sites to source Omega's?


----------



## Toshiba

I've got the same seamaster, but with the metal strap.

love the detail (which the iphone doesnt really show) on the clasp and the omega crest on the winder.


----------



## Hilly10

Just added this to the collection first Panerai purchase. Very pleased with it


----------



## phil3012

I have this one which matches my car quite well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason11

Limited edition nicky Hayden #3219/4999


----------



## kmpowell

mcmoody said:


> Very nice watch indeed! Where did you buy it from?


Thanks. I buy my watches from a small(ish) private watch dealer called 'Hackett Watches' in Hatton Garden. He can give an excellent discount on new andalso stocks A1 pre-owned. If you do give Dom a call, tell him I sent you his way.

The metal hands & markers are dark blue metallic, which then 'punch' bright blue in direct sun/artificial light, they are beautiful but difficult to picture. Here's a recent one of me wearing it...


----------



## ELVIS

Toshiba said:


>


I heard Micky Mouse has an Audi TT Forum watch!? [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Skeee

View attachment 1

Sold my battery Ellesse and Gucci,
View attachment 2


to buy my blue wind up.


----------



## kevtga

Rolex date adjust with Rolex embossed black back plate or what ever its called lol


----------



## marcelloTTc

Skeee said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> Sold my battery Ellesse and Gucci,
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> to buy my blue wind up.


Well done....this is mine(ok is not Aquaracer...)


----------



## Essexaviator

How do we add pictures? Has anyone on here got a SEIKO Pogue Pepsi dial auto 6139 6002?
It's the oldest of my collection of ten.
Steve


----------



## robokn

You need a photobucket type account load the pictures on to there and then from there to here


----------



## Essexaviator

kmpowell said:


> Picked this up last Friday... Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronograph, on a brown calf strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suffice to say, I'm VERY happy. I love the way the hands and markers change from royal blue to a lighter blue when the light bounces into them. 8)


That is really nice. I will look out for one of those. I have a speedmaster and seamaster. 
Steve


----------



## mab

These are my two nice ones.

Panerai 233:










IWC 3227:


----------



## marcelloTTc

^^^   
Pam is beautiful,and Ingenieur is Fantastic!!!


----------



## mab

marcelloTTc said:


> ^^^
> Pam is beautiful,and Ingenieur is Fantastic!!!


Molte grazie.


----------



## TTchan

My new watch I got today for my birthday  love it!!



















Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CSMatt

Always had a soft spot for watches and got a Rolex Daytona for my 18th and I've now got myself a nice black on black hublot ill post some pictures when I get home


----------



## mab

CSMatt said:


> ...got a Rolex Daytona for my 18th...




Congratulations.

Rolex aren't my 'thing', but I certainly hold them in high regard.


----------



## WozzaTT

I'm on holiday and have the opportunity to buy a Tag Calibre 16 Day Date for £2,500. They're about £3,600 in the UK. Is this a good buy? Do they drop in value like a stone? Would it be worth say £1,250 in 5 years time? I'm not interested in any other watch.

TIA


----------



## Bago47

Bago47 said:


>


I'll miss this watch [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope they find those thieving bastards! :evil: :evil:


----------



## Hilly10

Woz never buy a watch to make money. Now your Tag, nice watch if its the only watch you like, go for it. In 5 years time it will be worth £1500 all day long but do not worry about it. I have watches ie my Rolex Sub paid 3k two years ago, worth now £3200 but in 5 years time 5k. Breitling Superocean Chronograph paid £4.5k (two years ago this month) now worth £2.5k but I love it. Panerai paid £2.6K Six months ago worth now £2.6k and will never drop lower, its all about supply and demand. Good luck old friend go with what you want. Hope my advice is helpful take it from me I know


----------



## LeeTT

An old post brought to the fore!

I Love cars and Love watches... so...

Show and tell... Me best two..



















You next.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hilly10

Purchased this to add to my collection just before Xmas


----------



## RazMan

Well, it doesn't quite fit on my wrist but does this count?  
http://www.evad3rsjailbreak.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/alarm-clock-for-iPhone.jpg


----------



## WozzaTT

Spot on Paul - thanks very much, I was hoping you'd reply!

In no way an investment, more of a little present to myself as it's a year since I quit smoking. Wasn't quite ready to pull the trigger but flight home delayed by a day so took that as a sign and bought it this morning.

You've got some beautiful watches - if the bug bites and I buy more I'll get in touch for more advice.

Thanks again for the reply - appreciated mate


----------



## Hilly10

WozzaTT said:


> Spot on Paul - thanks very much, I was hoping you'd reply!
> 
> In no way an investment, more of a little present to myself as it's a year since I quit smoking. Wasn't quite ready to pull the trigger but flight home delayed by a day so took that as a sign and bought it this morning.
> 
> You've got some beautiful watches - if the bug bites and I buy more I'll get in touch for more advice.
> 
> Thanks again for the reply - appreciated mate


Thanks for the kind words Woz. We now need to see pics of your nice new Tag 

What a great item to spend your *** money on every time you look at it you can think it did not go to waste. Well done that man,have your self a cigar.oohps perhaps not :wink:


----------



## Russ713

My Newcastle United Limited Edition Watch 929/1000


----------



## CWM3

Great watch Russ.............even shows the number of points they have got.....will 31 be enough this season?


----------



## eglin

Always hate topics like this! I've been telling myself that once I sort myself out with a car, which I bought myself 2 weeks ago (a 225 TTC), I'll get myself a watch as I tend to wear a suitably retro Swatch from '91 which is only a couple of years younger than myself. Whilst I'd love something more expensive like a tag or similar, I'm at a loss as to whether I get one of those on a 0% finance deal, or go for something cheaper. Any recommendations at all?


----------



## igotone

I do like watches, but I've always resisted the temptation to spend a fortune. I understand the attraction for hand made precision watches but they simply don't keep time that well for all that dosh.

This is my favourite watch which keeps time to within 45 secs a year (gain)


seiko chrono by tonky8203, on Flickr

I have a Seiko chrono also which I bought new back in 1992, and it's accurate to less than 30 secs (gain) a year, and never been serviced.

My knockabout watch is a G-Shock atomic watch which is accurate to the second . I set it up 4 years ago when I bought it and I've never had to touch it since.


----------



## CWM3

Everyday clunker, been around the world, dropped, knocked, soaked, hot, cold and ploughs on year after year, like most automatics the only thing that upsets it, is 500 miles a week on a motorbike, they just don't like the vibration frequency that bikes produce


----------



## Dash




----------



## Russ713

CWM3 said:


> Great watch Russ.............even shows the number of points they have got.....will 31 be enough this season?


haha nice one :lol: ... you Kent?


----------



## TTCool

My wife bought me this one when on a recent shopping trip to York; because I'm worth it 





































Joe


----------



## CWM3

Russ713 said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great watch Russ.............even shows the number of points they have got.....will 31 be enough this season?
> 
> 
> 
> haha nice one :lol: ... you Kent?
Click to expand...

Yes bud


----------



## HarveyGB

Bit of advice .for those buying higher end pieces from Ernest jones. Buy even 1 share in the parent company called signet...which allows for a 10% shareholder discount card which can be used against any purchase. I have saved well over a grand this way.


----------



## eglin

^ Sounds like some good advice there ^
Working for the NHS I know I get 7.5% off of Ernest Jones, H Samuel & Leslie Davis, albeit in the form of discounted gift cards/vouchers [still not nearly as useful as 20% off at Nandos mind you 8) )


----------



## WozzaTT

Hilly10 said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on Paul - thanks very much, I was hoping you'd reply!
> 
> In no way an investment, more of a little present to myself as it's a year since I quit smoking. Wasn't quite ready to pull the trigger but flight home delayed by a day so took that as a sign and bought it this morning.
> 
> You've got some beautiful watches - if the bug bites and I buy more I'll get in touch for more advice.
> 
> Thanks again for the reply - appreciated mate
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Woz. We now need to see pics of your nice new Tag
> 
> What a great item to spend your *** money on every time you look at it you can think it did not go to waste. Well done that man,have your self a cigar.oohps perhaps not :wink:
Click to expand...

Cheers fella! Here you go:-


----------



## robb

Into my watches as well, new PO 8500 and magrette


----------



## Hilly10

WozzaTT said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on Paul - thanks very much, I was hoping you'd reply!
> 
> In no way an investment, more of a little present to myself as it's a year since I quit smoking. Wasn't quite ready to pull the trigger but flight home delayed by a day so took that as a sign and bought it this morning.
> 
> You've got some beautiful watches - if the bug bites and I buy more I'll get in touch for more advice.
> 
> Thanks again for the reply - appreciated mate
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Woz. We now need to see pics of your nice new Tag
> 
> What a great item to spend your *** money on every time you look at it you can think it did not go to waste. Well done that man,have your self a cigar.oohps perhaps not :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers fella! Here you go:-
> 
> View attachment 1
Click to expand...

Like that a lot Woz. I am really into big watches and the Carrera certainly measures up. Wear in good health


----------



## Essexaviator

Watch for sale
Dassault aviation falcon pilots chrono
Citizen movement digital and analog readout similar to Breitling Aerospace.
On Dassault website they sell for €300 or £258

£100 posted royal mail special delivery

Steve 
Pm me for pictures and I don't know How to upload them?


----------



## IC_HOTT

A new one this year - wanted one with yellow hands . . . 
That's the RW Freelancer and a Tag Monaco


----------



## WozzaTT

Which wrist do you wear your watch on? It seems that the vast majority of people wear it on the opposite side to their dominant hand, so most people who are right-handed wear their watch on their left wrist. I'm right-handed but wear my watch on my right wrist. I've no idea why.

I read today that if you're a righty and wear your watch on the left (or vice-versa) it's easier to get to the crown etc but who the hell winds/adjusts a watch whilst actually wearing it?

If you wear your watch on your dominant side then I guess you're more likely to mark it by knocking it into things. I'm certainly conscious of the bracelet on this one scraping across the desk when I'm writing.

I tried it on my left wrist yesterday but it felt weird. I may persevere. I may not.

I'm a bit bored today :roll: .


----------



## JAMason

WozzaTT said:


> Which wrist do you wear your watch on? It seems that the vast majority of people wear it on the opposite side to their dominant hand, so most people who are right-handed wear their watch on their left wrist. I'm right-handed but wear my watch on my right wrist. I've no idea why.
> 
> I read today that if you're a righty and wear your watch on the left (or vice-versa) it's easier to get to the crown etc but who the hell winds/adjusts a watch whilst actually wearing it?
> 
> If you wear your watch on your dominant side then I guess you're more likely to mark it by knocking it into things. I'm certainly conscious of the bracelet on this one scraping across the desk when I'm writing.
> 
> I tried it on my left wrist yesterday but it felt weird. I may persevere. I may not.
> 
> I'm a bit bored today :roll: .


I was sat in a meeting earlier this morning and had this same thought. Everyone in the room who had a watch on had it on their left wrist, apart from me...im a right-hander and have it on the right wrist. No idea why, but it just feels normal to have it on that wrist!

I have a fairly basic collection of watches, My first ever watch that i still own and is still working  is a Casio like this one, Its very scratched now though...vintage i think the term is!









My every day watch is another casio! I have this one on now actually.









Then I have my Diesel DZ1191 for smart dress.









And then iv got this...and it never, ever, ever comes out unless its a special occasion!









Rolex Milgauss. Beautiful watch and it will be the deposit on a house one day, but until then it remains a shelf ornament! :roll:

Jack


----------



## rustyintegrale

WozzaTT said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on Paul - thanks very much, I was hoping you'd reply!
> 
> In no way an investment, more of a little present to myself as it's a year since I quit smoking. Wasn't quite ready to pull the trigger but flight home delayed by a day so took that as a sign and bought it this morning.
> 
> You've got some beautiful watches - if the bug bites and I buy more I'll get in touch for more advice.
> 
> Thanks again for the reply - appreciated mate
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Woz. We now need to see pics of your nice new Tag
> 
> What a great item to spend your *** money on every time you look at it you can think it did not go to waste. Well done that man,have your self a cigar.oohps perhaps not :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers fella! Here you go:-
> 
> View attachment 1
Click to expand...

I have a 2006 Carrera similar to that. But I also have a Russian auto chrono that I use for the gym and when I know I'll knock the TAG Heuer.

It's a lovely timepiece with a glass back but it's just stopped. Anyone know of a specialist where I might get it fixed?


----------



## Hilly10

Rusty Go to Steve at Ryte time he is a top bloke

http://www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk/


----------



## rustyintegrale

Hilly10 said:


> Rusty Go to Steve at Ryte time he is a top bloke
> 
> http://www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk/


Thanks Hilly. Horrible website and the Contact link doesn't work, but I appreciate the thought.

If they can get the links working I'll get back to them!

Rich


----------



## daztheblue1976

Here's my Marc ecko watch couldn't take a decent pic wih my phone so knicked one off a website (don't tell Brendan)


----------



## Sammy

Here's my collection. Missis bought me the Hamilton on Saturday as an early birthday prezzy. Lovely watch it is too.


----------



## dannyboyz4

Great thread. Some nice watches above.

That Hublot is particularly impressive. 8)

Got the horn for a proper playboy's icon at the moment. The Tag Monaco Gulf.......










Very nice albeit not usually a Tag fan.


----------



## malstt

I have the rag f1 gulf edition and a tag aquaracer chrono but would love a Monaco gulf edition !

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> I have the rag f1 gulf edition and a tag aquaracer chrono but would love a Monaco gulf edition !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


Is the rag F1 some sort of a cheap copy of a tag F1  :lol:


----------



## brian1978

Nothing fancy. They tell the time 

My Tag Heuer 200 professional. 
Had if for years and never let me down. Sapphire crystal on it still looks like the day I got it. Love the glass on them, never scratches even if I do forget to take it off every time I do an oil change etc.... 










And dress watch, a mechanical gold Zeneth 28800


----------



## Hilly10

Added this to my collection a few weeks ago. I always wanted a nice dressier kind of watch, but finding the larger watch that I liked, proved difficult, until this came along


----------



## malstt

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the rag f1 gulf edition and a tag aquaracer chrono but would love a Monaco gulf edition !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Is the rag F1 some sort of a cheap copy of a tag F1  :lol:
Click to expand...

lol stupid phone auto correct.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978

Hilly10 said:


> Added this to my collection a few weeks ago. I always wanted a nice dressier kind of watch, but finding the larger watch that I liked, proved difficult, until this came along


Classy m8. Love that watch.


----------



## Hilly10

Hi Brian
I love your Zenith. Class dress watch from a class watch maker, I just wish they were larger. I guess yours is about 36mm without the crown. The reason I fell for the Oris is, its 41mm which fall inline with my other pieces.


----------



## brian1978

Hilly10 said:


> Hi Brian
> I love your Zenith. Class dress watch from a class watch maker, I just wish they were larger. I guess yours is about 36mm without the crown. The reason I fell for the Oris is, its 41mm which fall inline with my other pieces.


Thanks m8. Yea it will be about that.


----------



## pete_slim

Here's my blue face Monaco which I bought just after my son Luke was born in 2001..
One of the first re-editions and hasn't seen the outside of the box for quite some time..
In fact I had to go and search around as I thought id lost it.
Promised it to him when he's 18 or 21 (can't quite remember) but might try and convince him that he doesn't want it.


----------



## Hilly10

That's a shame Pete, you should wear such a nice watch 8)


----------



## Fizzleh

My daily (not a watchman)


----------



## pete_slim

Hilly10 said:


> That's a shame Pete, you should wear such a nice watch 8)


I used to wear it a lot but I don't use it anymore except for very special occasions or when I take it to be serviced.

I have only just started wearing a watch again as I got into the habit of looking at my phone for the time.


----------



## dannyboyz4

Some nice watches above. Have also been bitten by the watch bug over the past 18 months.

My collection:-

Rolex Submariner 116610LN
Breitling Navimeter 01 with black face on calfsking black strap and deployment buckle
Steinhart Nav-B DLC with custom strap made from Swedish Army gun holster from the 1950s 
Casio G-Shock 5600BB

On honeymoon in Thailand ATM so will post pics mid June when back!

Great post btw op.


----------



## Hilly10

dannyboyz4 said:


> Some nice watches above. Have also been bitten by the watch bug over the past 18 months.
> 
> My collection:-
> 
> Rolex Submariner 116610LN
> Breitling Navimeter 01 with black face on calfsking black strap and deployment buckle
> Steinhart Nav-B DLC with custom strap made from Swedish Army gun holster from the 1950s
> Casio G-Shock 5600BB
> 
> On honeymoon in Thailand ATM so will post pics mid June when back!
> 
> Great post btw op.


I would think posting pictures of your watches while on honeymoon is the last thing on your mind, what with all that jumping around.


----------



## mwad

Hilly10 said:


> dannyboyz4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice watches above. Have also been bitten by the watch bug over the past 18 months.
> 
> My collection:-
> 
> Rolex Submariner 116610LN
> Breitling Navimeter 01 with black face on calfsking black strap and deployment buckle
> Steinhart Nav-B DLC with custom strap made from Swedish Army gun holster from the 1950s
> Casio G-Shock 5600BB
> 
> On honeymoon in Thailand ATM so will post pics mid June when back!
> 
> Great post btw op.
> 
> 
> 
> I would think posting pictures of your watches while on honeymoon is the last thing on your mind, what with all that jumping around.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :-* :-* :roll: :wink:


----------



## Jonny_C

I have one of these being delivered Saturday, as my daily Seiko Kinetic is starting to look a bit scratched for going out / dressing up (but still good enough for work!)


----------



## dannyboyz4

My humble collection......



*Breitling Navitimer 01*




*Rolex Submariner 116610LN*




*Steinhart Nav-B II DLC*




I may flip the Steinhart soon as it does not get the wrist time it deserves.

Honeymoon was fantastic btw! Hong Kong (Hotel Ikon), Chiang Mai (Tamarind Village Hotel) then onto Koh Samui (Sala Samui Hotel)! Awesome time! 8)


----------



## MO-TT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyboyz4

MO-TT said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very J Lo.

Nasty. Diamonds on the face of a man's watch are just wrong IMO.


----------



## Hilly10

dannyboyz4 said:


> MO-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Very J Lo.
> 
> Nasty. Diamonds on the face of a man's watch are just wrong IMO.
Click to expand...

+1

Nice collection by the way Dannyboy


----------



## dannyboyz4

Thanks Hilly. 

Seemingly the bug has bitten quite hard. Promised myself that's it for the next 12 months. :lol:

We'll see.


----------



## Hilly10

Just keep away from TZ Sales Corner and high end jewlers :roll: .


----------



## kennydiesagain

I like my Rados's:


















and I really want one of these:


----------



## igotone

Anyone ordered a watch from Klepsoo, an Italian web site offering very good discounts. Good/bad experiences?


----------



## dannyboyz4

igotone said:


> Anyone ordered a watch from Klepsoo, an Italian web site offering very good discounts. Good/bad experiences?


You may or may not know but watch out for import VAT.

What appeared at first instance to be a bargain may not necessarily be.


----------



## dannyboyz4

Hilly10 said:


> Just keep away from TZ Sales Corner and high end jewlers :roll: .


I see your problem!


----------



## Hilly10

dannyboyz4 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ordered a watch from Klepsoo, an Italian web site offering very good discounts. Good/bad experiences?
> 
> 
> 
> You may or may not know but watch out for import VAT.
> 
> What appeared at first instance to be a bargain may not necessarily be.
Click to expand...

No duty or VAT as Italians are in the EU. :wink:


----------



## igotone

igotone said:


> Anyone ordered a watch from Klepsoo, an Italian web site offering very good discounts. Good/bad experiences?


Well to answer my own question - I ordered a watch last Sunday and it was delivered by Fedex at 9.30am today, which coming from Italy is pretty impressive with a 40 or 50 quid saving over the lowest prices anywhere in the UK for the same item.

It seems they have a bit of a rep for sometimes stating items are in stock but then having to order them in which obviously means a bit of a delay, but in this case it obviously was in stock. Anyway, they seem pretty reputable and I can't fault the service.

It's just a G-Shock for every day use, but the quality is fantastic. It's solar powered and radio controlled so having set it up I should never have to touch it again.


----------



## Hilly10

Good value for an everyday wear, and indestructable to boot. What more do you want :wink:


----------



## Hilly10

A couple of new editions to my collection one landed today a cheapie but just love the look

Sterile Homage (Panerai Radiomir)



And this little engine with SS case wrapped round it should land tomorrow


----------



## SBL

My daily wearer is a 45.5ml Omega planet ocean, orange numbers on bracelet. Same as in the link
http://www.omegawatches.com/collection/ ... 0462101003
Oddly it was my watch desire that landed me with a TT. Bought the new ceramic Seamaster chrono in January, put my name down for a Rolex for delivery in April (bonus payment time of the year) Wife persuaded me that a car to play with would make me happier than another watch,,,,, and she was right.
Cancelled the Rolex and bought a V6.


----------



## Hilly10

My new arrival Glashutte Panomatic


----------



## A3DFU

Just popped into an Omega store today (asking for insurance purposes) and been told that my watch has more than doubled in value. As it's my daily watch and I'm wearing round fitness, gardening etc I don't mind that much but it's nice to know all the same


----------



## Hilly10

You cannot beat quality Dani :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

You're only too right, Paul


----------



## robokn

I sold my sea master for £200 more than I bought it for seven years ago went and bought a planet ocean, older version as they new one looked rather large on my wrist


----------



## pas_55

Two of mine just put the Sea Dweller on a Nato strap


----------



## bilajio




----------



## therock

Personally nothing beats a black and stainless sub . subtle but stunning .


----------



## bilajio

therock said:


> Personally nothing beats a black and stainless sub . subtle but stunning .


I concur


----------



## Hilly10

So do I


----------



## SBL

I didn't post a picture last time so here we are.


----------



## Hilly10

Nice PO. My one regret selling my PO. Must start looking to add one to my collection.


----------



## Guzi

I love mine, I was after this one for years and finally treat myself to it.


----------



## dannyboyz4

bilajio said:


>


Is that an aftermarket bezel insert on your 16610? The pearl looks off :?

Nice watch Hilly.


----------



## dannyboyz4

dannyboyz4 said:


> bilajio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an aftermarket bezel insert on your 16610? The pearl looks off :?
> 
> Nice watch Hilly.
Click to expand...

The more I look at it the more off it appears...........

Look at Hilly's bezel pearl and how central and perfect it is. Now look at bilajio's.

Very different.

The pearl is the white blob above the 12 marker for those who don't know.

http://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=340896

http://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=121369

^^^^FYI.

Where did you get the watch Bilajio?


----------



## therock

the pearl does look off but probably just a bad pic . here s my baby .


----------



## V6RUL

One of my work pals has this watch and we are stumped as to its origin, can anyone help please.
It is very big and heavy..

Steve


----------



## dannyboyz4

V6RUL said:


> One of my work pals has this watch and we are stumped as to its origin, can anyone help please.
> It is very big and heavy..
> 
> Steve


Steve, you'll get a more positive response on www.watchseek.com and I have no doubt someone will know the watch on there.


----------



## bilajio

dannyboyz4 said:


> bilajio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an aftermarket bezel insert on your 16610? The pearl looks off :?
> 
> Nice watch Hilly.
Click to expand...

Prob just a bad pic... It was a gift. Certainly not one of turkey's finest


----------



## dannyboyz4

bilajio said:


> dannyboyz4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bilajio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an aftermarket bezel insert on your 16610? The pearl looks off :?
> 
> Nice watch Hilly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prob just a bad pic... It was a gift. Certainly not one of turkey's finest
Click to expand...

Anymore pics of it?


----------



## therock

A gift , sod pictures i want freinds like yours :lol: . easily checked anyway , have you got a lazer pen/pointer . or even an LED torch on your phone


----------



## dannyboyz4

therock said:


> A gift , sod pictures i want freinds like yours :lol: . *easily checked anyway , have you got a lazer pen/pointer . or even an LED torch on your phone*


Interesting. Why?


----------



## igotone

dannyboyz4 said:


> therock said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gift , sod pictures i want freinds like yours :lol: . *easily checked anyway , have you got a lazer pen/pointer . or even an LED torch on your phone*
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Why?
Click to expand...

http://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=307258


----------



## therock

correct igotone . easiest with a lazer pointer and the watch face on an angle . if its a date its usually at 6 o clock . a none date and it could be any were but should be at 6


----------



## Hilly10

Not always the case. My Sub is a 1984 completely rebuilt in 2008 by Rolex in London I have the certificate of all works carried out ie new dial, Sapphire Crystal all worn parts of the movement replaced. one thing there is no Rolex crown logo at 6 o clock or anywhere else. Its only glass from the factory that gets it.


----------



## igotone

I believe the laser etching was only added to watches from 2003 onwards. Where the etching contains the letter S it indicates that the sapphire glass itself has been replaced - the S standing for "Service.'


----------



## dannyboyz4

Learn something new everyday. Good stuff guys.


----------



## Tangerine Knight




----------



## JorgeTTCQ

My Speedmaster,


----------



## KammyTT

Got my bulova on Friday, really happy with it


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi mate

Had mine for over a year now and loving it to.

Great watch

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Hilly10

KammyTT said:


> Got my bulova on Friday, really happy with it


Nice Watch Kammy. Face is a bit busy for me though.

I added a new one to the collection last week also. Must think about off loading a couple. SWMBO is a bit fed up now as I keep topping the watch fund up from other sources.

A few pics of my Revue Thomman 42mm Unitas manual movement.


----------



## duttytd

Heres my 2 babies

Rolex 2014 GMT Master II Steel and Yellow Gold

breitling super avenger 2








[/URL]
image host[/img]








[/URL]
image hosting no register[/img]

EDIT... Not sure how to get the picture up


----------



## Pugwash69

I finally caved in and bought a Moto360. This is the silver one with stone grey strap, although I've just ordered myself a custom strap from "Steveo Straps" that should look even nicer.


----------



## Hilly10

A couple have had to go, and this came in their place on Friday. I had one a few years ago and sold it, regretted ever since. This is a keeper. :roll:


----------



## Hilly10

Pugwash69 said:


> I finally caved in and bought a Moto360. This is the silver one with stone grey strap, although I've just ordered myself a custom strap from "Steveo Straps" that should look even nicer.


That's very nice :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69

I've been playing with photoshop and made my own watch face last week.


----------



## Hilly10

Added a couple to my collection with one outgoing

This last Friday





This just after Christmas


----------



## noidea

Nice couple of incomings there Hilly, I think you have a few now? 
I recognise your user name from one of the watch forums?
I added this towards the end of last year


----------



## pas_55

Nice Heuer


----------



## ReTTro fit

I have a kirium F1









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Hilly10

I also like the Heuer. Quality.


----------



## stefaulkner

noidea said:


> Nice couple of incomings there Hilly, I think you have a few now?
> I recognise your user name from one of the watch forums?
> I added this towards the end of last year


Yes, I recognise Hilly and his location from TZUK. You must be local to me. Are you a TZer too noidea?

I have been drawn here in the plan to offload a watch or 2 in pursuit of a TTQS.


----------



## noidea

Yes TZ & Watch Turf. Don't tend to post much, just lots of reading.
What are you planning too off load?


----------



## stefaulkner

noidea said:


> Yes TZ & Watch Turf. Don't tend to post much, just lots of reading.
> What are you planning too off load?


I put my 116619LB (WG Sub) up for sale on Saturday night. It had sold by Sunday morning, with other members asking for 2nd dibs! I priced it competitively for a quick sale, but it must have been a bit too cheap :roll: . I was going to list my Planet Ocean 2500d aswell, but took it out of the box and decided it wasn't time to part with it yet.


----------



## stefaulkner

noidea said:


> Nice couple of incomings there Hilly, I think you have a few now?
> I recognise your user name from one of the watch forums?
> I added this towards the end of last year


There's a WTB on TZ for your watch if it's time to flip


----------



## noidea

I don't think I would part with it, it is really nice I would struggle to replace it.
Out of interest how much did you let the WG sub go for? I have always fancied one. Drop me a pm if you prefer.


----------



## Roller Skate

I treated myself to this today, it was for my Birthday in January, just had to give myself a little nudge.

I'm really, really pleased with it.


----------



## Toshiba

SeaMaster Planet..


----------



## Roller Skate

Toshiba said:


> SeaMaster Planet..


 ... chrono.

Yeah. Sometimes you've just got to treat yourself.

I see a lot of the big posters have gone ... Dotti etc and you stay faithful to the fold. Awaiting your write up on the Mk3 TTS, should be am interesting read.


----------



## ReTTro fit

The wife is 40 on Thursday 
Bought her this









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Roller Skate

1wheelonly said:


> The wife is 40 on Thursday
> Bought her this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Very Nice.


----------



## Uncle_Si

Some beautiful watches in this thread.... this was my treat last year..

Breitling Avenger Seawolf


----------



## senwar

My two


----------



## Hilly10

stefaulkner said:


> noidea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice couple of incomings there Hilly, I think you have a few now?
> I recognise your user name from one of the watch forums?
> I added this towards the end of last year
Click to expand...

Its been a long time coming I added a Heuer to the collection this week 



Paul


----------



## noidea

Hilly10 said:


> stefaulkner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noidea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice couple of incomings there Hilly, I think you have a few now?
> I recognise your user name from one of the watch forums?
> I added this towards the end of last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its been a long time coming I added a Heuer to the collection this week
> 
> 
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

I like!

What model is that? Is it a re-edition?


----------



## Hilly10

Paul[/quote]

I like!

What model is that? Is it a re-edition?[/quote]

Yes its the Monza re-edition from 2004 this one with the Heuer monogram they only made 2000 pieces so you do not see many.


----------



## Skeee

Any recommendations where you get your service done?

Just been quoted £220 to service my Tag! :evil:

it's only a Calibre 5? :roll:


----------



## Hilly10

Skeee said:


> Any recommendations where you get your service done?
> 
> Just been quoted £220 to service my Tag! :evil:
> 
> it's only a Calibre 5? :roll:


This is my first Tag in many years so its something I will enquire about on the TZ forum


----------



## CWM3

Used TAG this time, £315 all up, which includes new crown, any new internals and usual pressure test and polish, springbars etc and 12 months warranty.

TBH they do as good a job as anyone else, and I get similar quotes from specialists if it includes the above.

The real joke is that I just bought a new Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT for everyday wear with exactly the same ETA movement as the TAG for just 40 quid more than it cost to service the TAG, so that just shows what bo**ox pricing servicing is IMO.


----------



## Hawwy

Apple watch


----------

